
Who's Going To Watch College Football Online. Maybe People Stuck In An Airport? - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/moonves-we-don-t-know-who-s-going-to-watch-college-football-online-maybe-people-stuck-in-an-airport-
======
pg
I bet broadcasters will discover that when they put stuff online a surprising
number of people will watch it, for all kinds of different reasons. In fact,
I'm going to predict that the winner in the whole TV/computer convergence
question will be simply the laptop, or its descendant, but something that runs
a browser. TV will slowly die.

------
charlesju
I think that the article has a good point, but the play isn't in experience
but rather in positioning for when HD streaming via the internet comes to the
TV ( _cough_ Apple TV _cough_ ).

